
Show HN: Mongoku, a Web-Scale GUI for MongoDB - julien_c
https://github.com/huggingface/Mongoku
======
julien_c
It scales with your data (at Hugging Face we use it on a 1TB+ cluster) and is
blazing fast for all operations, including sort/skip/limit. Built on
TypeScript/Node.js/Angular.

[disclaimer: made it]

------
humbleMouse
This is awesome, will definitely try it out. I actually wrote a project like
this with a java backend but I ran into a json serialization issue on the
server that put too many /// into nested json and I abandoned the project.
Very cool project you made here, lots of use for it making mongo
administration easy.

------
TimFogarty
Cool! Looks like a really nice interface.

